# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 317 : GTA, moi non plus
Je ne suis pas homme à croire aux complots ou à la numérologie mais il y a tout de même des coïncidences troublantes. Prenez ce numéro 317 de Canard PC. Partout on retrouve le chiffre trois. Déjà, les trois héros de *GTA V* dont la *version PC* est en couverture du mag'. Remarquez comme leur tête semble former un triangle aplati. Or le triangle aplati, on le sait, est le symbole occulte des illuminatis aplatis, qui gouvernent le monde en secret cachés sous nos tapis. Mais ça ne s'arrête pas là ! Deux fois trois ? Six ! Six, comme les six pages de news qui suivent le sommaire.
Prenez ensuite les tests :
*GTA V
Mortal Kombat X
Fire
Titan Souls
Dead Synchronicity
Westernado : Double Barreled
Boxboy !
Kirby et le pinceau arc-en-ciel
Affordable Space Adventures
Code Name : S.T.E.A.M.*
Si on fait la somme de toutes les notes, qu'est-ce qu'on obtient ? 69 ! C'est-à-dire, tenez vous bien… 23 fois 3 ! Incroyable.
Dans la section plume pudding, on trouve *un dossier jurygeek de Grand Maître B. sur l'aspect légal des early access*. Quelle est sa conclusion ? _« Pas très net »_ Trois mots ! _« Grand Maître B. »_ aussi ça fait trois mots, d'ailleurs. Louche, putain, louche.
Trois pages plus loin (ça ne s'invente pas), on tombe sur *un post-mortem de The Walking Dead* écrit par Maria Kalash. Et comment s'appelle la rubrique post-mortem ? Autopsie ! Autopsie, comme celle de l'extraterrestre de Roswell qui s'est écrasé en 1947 (1+9+4+7 = 21 = 3 fois 7 !!!). On souffle un peu l'espace d'une page, le temps qu'Ivan le Fou nous parle de la *crise des jeux gratuits* dans son *Coin du Jeu*. Et puis ça repart avec les rubriques « à venir » et « en chantier ».
Elles commencent avec une longue preview du très sympathique *Rainbox Six : Siege*, le nouveau FPS tactique d'Ubisoft. Un jeu dans lequel les armes sont équipées d'un sélecteur de tir qui permet de tirer des rafales de trois (!!!) balles. On trouve ensuite :
*Killing Floor 2* (2+1 = 3)
*Total War Battles : Kingdom* (trois mots avant les deux points)
*Hover : Revolt of Gamers* (trois mots après les deux points)
*Steredenn* (9 lettres, 3x3)
*MX vs. ATV : Supercross Encore* (ATV, trois lettres)
*Friendship Club* (no comment)
Vient ensuite la *section techno*, où on vous parlera entre autre de la pipeline du GPU (trois lettres !) pour vous expliquer *comment fonctionne une carte graphique*.
Enfin, dans la section « à part ça » (3 mots), Netsabes inteviewe neuf (3x3) *développeurs habitués des games jams pour leur demander quels conseils ils donneraient à un débutant*. On trouve ensuite *un reportage à la Gamers Assembly 2015* (2+0+1+5 = 8, soit 9-1, soit 3x3 – 1), des *mods pour Cities : Skyline* (avec des gratte-ciels, cf. 9/11) et *un rétro sur DMA Design* (3 lettres), les créateurs de *Lemmings* devenus plus tard *Rockstar North*.
Si vous ne trouvez pas ça étrange, désolé, mais je ne peux plus rien pour vous.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Valiko

Voilà un numéro qui a l'air de casser 3 pattes à un canard !
D'ailleurs encore le chiffre 3, ça en est obsédant tellement c'est louche...

----------


## Tilt

C'est un gars qui va chez le medecin et il dit, docteur j'ai une couille plus grosse que les deux autres....

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

GTA5, le jeu le plus overhypé de ses dernières années. Personellement très déçu...

Bon à demain sur epresse alors? :P

----------


## Jolaventur

TW3 sera dans le prochain?

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Probablement celui d'après...

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Bon, ben apparemment pour epresse, ça sera plutôt demain alors? :P

----------


## Nono

> TW3 sera dans le prochain?


Ce serait bien. Et ce serait aussi mon premier Canard PC depuis des lustres. Je ne vais reconnaitre personne  ::):

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Pas en presse aujourd'hui !!! Vous savez à quel point un 1er mai peut être long, au coin d'un feu de cheminée éteint, le frigo vide ? Ce canard est un scandale. Farpaitement.

----------


## Jikob

Pareil ici, j'ai écumé les trois presses à ma portée mais tchi pèt.  :Emo:

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

Ca sera pour lundi alors!

A moins qu'il soit demain sur epresse?

----------


## titi3

12/4 = 3..holy PC  ::O:

----------


## mistak75014

C'est encore un coup des reptiliens, ces salauds !!! http://rustyjames.canalblog.com/arch.../30085818.html

REP-TI-LIENS, CQFD.

---------- Post added at 09h47 ---------- Previous post was at 09h44 ----------

En même temps, abonnez vous bande de moules !

----------


## ZoidbergForPrez

ARF! Cette note de pété pour gta5, je rigole.

Encore heureux que je ne lise pas CPC pour l'objectivité sans borne ou le bon goût irréfutable de ses employés. :P

Allez, sans rancune.

----------


## Memory

Peut être demain dans la boite aux lettres !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Peut être demain dans la boite aux lettres !


Vu qu'un jour férié s'incruste dans la semaine, j'en doute fort.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Allez, sans rancune.


Je ne vois pas pourquoi ils seraient rancuniers  ::P: .

----------


## Octochelou

Question: Sur la 4eme de couverture, une pub pour Marvel Heroes 2015.

MARVEL HEROES OFFRE UN 
TOUT NOUVEAU VISAGE
-Canard PC-

Sur quel numero peut-on trouver le test?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

J'avais fait le test dans le 278, c'était bof bof à l'époque. Puis plus tard, dans je ne sais plus dans quel numéro, un On y Joue Encore pour dire que c'est devenu vachement mieux.

Edith : Dans le 296.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

La note de GTA V.
Le pire c'est que je sais que quelque part, au fond, vous avez raison.
C'est pas souvent que je rachète un jeu sur deux machines différentes.  :Bave: 

Bon après j'attends pas mal les mods.

----------


## Octochelou

> J'avais fait le test dans le 278, c'était bof bof à l'époque. Puis plus tard, dans je ne sais plus dans quel numéro, un On y Joue Encore pour dire que c'est devenu vachement mieux.
> 
> Edith : Dans le 296.


Merci, j vais chercher dans mes archives, mais c'est pas gagné :P

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Petite remarque inoffensive : je suis peut-être complètement con, mais j'ai mis un peu de temps à comprendre que la page GTA Online était un encadré dans le test, et non pas deux pages étant la suite et fin du test, tellement la maquette est semblable (il y a même le titre qui fait titre de test). Voilà c'était ma remarque à deux francs.
J'aime toujours autant la nouvelle maquette sinon, c'est important d'envoyer des bisous !

----------


## PetitL0up

Pas dans le kiosque ce matin... encore une journée de fichue^^

----------


## Jolaventur

> Ce serait bien. Et ce serait aussi mon premier Canard PC depuis des lustres. Je ne vais reconnaitre personne


Pareil, je vais étrenner la nouvelle formule
On verra si elle me convient
J'espère juste que c'est gringo qui signe le test parce que je suis revanchard

----------


## Higgins

> Pas dans le kiosque ce matin... encore une journée de fichue^^


Une journée sans Canard PC est une journée de merde.

----------


## Diwydiant

> J'espère juste que c'est gringo qui signe le test parce que je suis revanchard


 :^_^: 

 :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme957

Il y a un truc que j'ai pas compris dans les news hardware. Concernant le HDMI qui supporte désormais les images HDR. Je pensais que c'était simplement une méthode de traitement/prise d'image, mais qu'au final on parvient à une image tout à fait normale dans son format. Qu'est ce qui empêchait ça de passer par le HDMI auparavant ?

----------


## Nono

> Pareil, je vais étrenner la nouvelle formule
> J'espère juste que c'est gringo qui signe le test parce que je suis revanchard


Du coup je vais peut-être acheter celui-là, ça parle de KF2, et Canard PC peut être aussi critique que bienveillant envers Tripwire.

---------- Post added at 14h00 ---------- Previous post was at 13h54 ----------




> Il y a un truc que j'ai pas compris dans les news hardware. Concernant le HDMI qui supporte désormais les images HDR. Je pensais que c'était simplement une méthode de traitement/prise d'image, mais qu'au final on parvient à une image tout à fait normale dans son format. Qu'est ce qui empêchait ça de passer par le HDMI auparavant ?


En regardant vite fait, je ne trouve pas une actualité un tant soit peu technique sur le sujet. Mention spéciale à frandroid.com, qui annonce qu'on verra bientôt du HDR dans les jeux vidéos ! Ils n'ont pas froid aux yeux dites moi !  :^_^:

----------


## Croaker

Trouvé facilement ici.

Pourquoi tant de références à "Fauve" ? Il s'est passé un truc à la rédac ?

Et Monsieur Pipo, les _true_ jouent (jouaient) à Shadow sans utiliser la boussole-cheatée.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Il y a un truc que j'ai pas compris dans les news hardware. Concernant le HDMI qui supporte désormais les images HDR. Je pensais que c'était simplement une méthode de traitement/prise d'image, mais qu'au final on parvient à une image tout à fait normale dans son format. Qu'est ce qui empêchait ça de passer par le HDMI auparavant ?


Si je ne dis pas de bêtises (mais je ne suis pas un expert  ::ninja:: ), le format HDR contient plus d'informations (luminance, chrominance et des trucs comme ça je crois) pour un pixel donné, ça devait poser problème lors de l'encapsulation du flux.
C'était sûrement un peu le même principe avec la transmission de flux 3D.

----------


## jeanfifi

Tiens, Canard PC envoie à présent une newsletter par mail.
Il y est question de l'application Zeens.
Alors on fait quoi on laisse tomber E-Presse et on va sur Zeens pour avoir le canard dematerialisé?
Y a une formule Abo papier + online en prévision?

----------


## natijah

Zeens c'est visiblement pour trouver le papier dans un buraliste près de ta position. Avec d'autres informations sur le magazine ou le vendeur, etc.

Donc ce n'est pas le même service que ePresse.fr.




> L’appli dont toute la presse parle ! Avec 3000 titres et 27000 points de vente répertoriés, ZEENS est votre assistant d’achat de presse en France.
> Quelles sont les nouvelles unes en kiosque ? Les promos du moment ? Quand sort votre magazine favori ? Combien de temps est-il encore en vente ? Où le trouver près de vous ? Obtenez immédiatement toutes ces infos et d’autres encore avec ZEENS sur votre smartphone !

----------


## jeanfifi

Oups pardon, ça m'apprendra à l'ouvrir avant de me renseigner ^^

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'aime bien la nouvelle maquette maintenant, moins colorée et plus lisible.
A part sur les images dans les "à venir" qui se mélangent en transparence avec les rectangles roses, je trouve ça moche.

----------


## banditbandit

Hum j'aime Mortal Kombat X bouchers à l'arène  ::):

----------


## jmpz

Le numéro n'est toujours pas disponible sur l'appli Windows 8  ::(: 
Je suis le seul à avoir le problème?

----------


## flash

c'est moi, oui je suis le seul à trouvé cela bizarre qu’un mec face référence au illuminatis o_O

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Je ne vois pas de ▲ quoi tu parles.

----------


## LaVaBo

> c'est moi, oui je suis le seul à trouvé cela bizarre qu’un mec face référence au illuminatis o_O


En même temps, un magazine qui cartonne en pleine crise de la presse, tu ne t'es pas dit que c'était étrange ?
Imagine, plein de spécialistes t'annoncent que tu n'as que 3 mois à vivre, et tu en ressors plus en forme que jamais...

Si y'a pas de technologie reptilienne impliquée là-dedans, j'arrête tout de suite de regarder Alien Theory.

A un moment, il faut arrêter d'être naïf et ouvrir les yeux.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> c'est moi, oui je suis le seul à trouvé cela bizarre qu’un mec face référence au illuminatis o_O


................▲ Ah ? ▲
..........▲▲ Bizarre ? ▲▲
▲▲▲▲ Pourquoi bizarre ? ▲▲▲▲

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Allez allez, tout le monde se détends.

----------

